# 18 months and worried can anyone help please



## _Vicky_

I am sorry about this post ladies but I wondered if anyone can help me I am worried sick about my son Sam.

he is 17.5 months and behind his twin in gross motor skills and has just been refered to the pediatrician for assessment but that will be about four months and I had a sleepness night and will drive myself insane by october!!!

Basically I was wondering if this rings any bells with anyone he has always been very laid back never a moments worry and his brother is very dominant and demanding.

- he was late in all his milstones although gets there with work from yesterday to today he has progressed from not walking at all to taking four steps held with hands this morning 
- he is sooooo placid and content 
- always been a good sleeper
- he is very social and really reall intuative with people
- he mimics speech 
- he had a hip scan at birth because he was breech but has an extra buttock crease
- his foot turns in slightly 

sooooooooo - can anyone give me their opinion? I am just at a los and part of me thinks its just personality, lack of opoprtunity as he is a twin with a demanding brother but the other half is really really worried there is something wrong. 

*sigh* sorry for the verbal rant xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Darlin65

He may just be a late bloomer. Some children are stubborn and take their time. My mom says we all did things when we were ready and not a second sooner.:hugs: I hope everything goes well


----------



## Marleysgirl

Every child is different, and it may not be a case of Sam having any problems or being delayed - Fynn could just be a genius :D 

Your situation is probably made worse because they are twins, you have a constant comparison. Would you be asking the same questions, worried to the same extent, if Sam were your only child? Or would you just think that he's "getting to things in his own time"?


----------



## _Vicky_

thank you marleysgirl - yes you are totally right of course I wouldnt be. To be fair also I dont think Sam would be behind if he werent a twin - I am sooo busy getting Fynn off fishtanks/window ledges and labradors Sam hardly gets a look in bless him. 

Thank you for replying xxxx


----------



## Marleysgirl

:)

If it's any consolation, my Mum says that I didn't talk until I was about three. I had an elder brother who would do all the talking for me - if I needed something, he'd pipe up and ask for it!! But when I was three, he went to school, and so I had to talk for myself. :rofl:

So Sam is probably just letting Fynn do everything first, then he can learn from Fynn's mistakes :rofl:


----------



## _Vicky_

haha thank you MG - apparently my dad didnt walk or talk until he was three (according to my 84 year old nan) and one day he just got up and walked and talked like a pro!!!

Also now Sam just wants something and Fynn goes and gets it!!! i was trying to get Sam to cruise earlier by putting a balloon up one end of the sofa for sam to get but Fynn comes in gets it and gives it to him - awwwww


----------



## velvetina

Hi hun,

There is nothing worse than worrying there is something wrong, been there so many times, it never gets easier and it is not helping you that you have two little people growing at the same time. You are bound to compare.

I also have twin cousins who were completely different personalities and have watched them grow into young adults, both very different. You are listing some totally positive indicators like the socialising and copying speech, they are normal and is what my dd who is just a few weeks older is now doing. My Godson didn't walk until he was 19 months old and all was fine, your little one sounds like he is just starting to take off.

It is very difficult when milestones are late or delayed, we naturally worry, but most of these do come. I can't see any red flags you are listing, a lot happens between 18 months and 2 yrs and he sounds like he is moving forward at his pace.

You sound like you have a lovely natured happy little laid back chap. :hugs:


----------



## _Vicky_

thank you so much for your reply Velvetina - it made me well up at the kindness of people on BnB I really do appreciate your words. 

i am less of a panicky place than I was at the weekend - Sam has started bootcamp - which translates as Ihave done nothing all week apart from look after the monkeys, I stuffed holes with cushions and moved everything out of Fynns way so he could more or less climb without me getting him (i was in the same room though so still able to rescue) I then spent all my time with Sam, he now hated laying down (which he loved a week ago) but cant work out how to get up yet which means he is a grumpy little sodlet this week too which I am taking as a good sign if he wants to move. He now walks five or so paces when you hold his hands - beaming like you wouldnt believe!!! He steps out of his pyjama bottoms when standing against the bath unprompted and can walk a few paces along the sofa too. he also says shhhh, mumumum, and yum in context hehehehe

sooooo all in all not bad for three days intensive bootcamp. He seems to be blossoming before my eyes and I spend all day in awe of his little, calm, quiet progress against his brothers famboyant noisy 'look at me' antics - god I love them xxx

We were joking last night that Sam may end up walking before Fyn if he keeps this up


----------



## velvetina

Glad you are feeling better hun, sounds like you have had a really good week and your little one has too :happydance:

Considering he is putting so much effort into walking, he has done brilliantly to add some words too. Don't forget when they are focussing on a new skill, others are often "put on hold" until the new one is mastered. 

Way to go boys!!!


----------



## _Vicky_

thank you xxxx


----------



## _Vicky_

velvetina said:


> Glad you are feeling better hun, sounds like you have had a really good week and your little one has too :happydance:
> 
> Considering he is putting so much effort into walking, he has done brilliantly to add some words too. Don't forget when they are focussing on a new skill, others are often "put on hold" until the new one is mastered.
> 
> Way to go boys!!!

I have just completed the assessment that you posted in another thread and he scored 8 - no PDD which is another good sign.


----------



## velvetina

When you listed your concerns hun, I didn't see any red flags (indicators for asd). x


----------



## _Vicky_

xxx


----------



## _Vicky_

Hi ladies - I wanted to update this thread, since I have googled my eyes out I find lots of forum threads with no follow up and if anyone is concerned about their LO and finds my thread in the future I wanted to update for them.

Sam is fine! He was refered to a pediatrician for not walking by 18 months - she gave him a thorough check and the only physical issue he has is possible hypermobility in his ankles (double jointedness) - we did however get him tested for Duchennes Muscular Distrophe (awful heartbreaking muscle wasting life shortening condition) which were all clear. He has today had a Schedule of Growing Skills assessment today and they assess nine areas - he is behind in a few ahead in a few and bang on in a few. Overall feedback - he watches his brother too much and doesnt learn himself. Oh and Fynn is ahead in most things from what she could see (he joined in on most of the tasks)

Anyway basically he will now have physiotherapy and be reassessed in six months xxxxx


----------



## sun

Great News! :D Bun has hypotonia and also hypermobility in his joints (you can bend his foot up to touch his calf! :shock:) so he was also a late walker. Once they start walking though, they get so much stronger and more stable quickly. Because his ankles are so loose, he still can't run or jump as these require going up on the toes and that takes lots of ankle stability. Physio should help lots! xx


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Glad it went well hun :D


----------



## netty

great news :hugs:


----------

